

Finding suboptimal Ruby class API usage - tcopeland
http://thomasleecopeland.com/2014/10/22/finding-suboptimal-api-usage.html

======
tcopeland
Just added another check; now pippi finds "assert_equal nil, x" and suggests
replacing it with "assert_nil x".

